
The new GitHub Desktop experience, built with Electron - lewisj489
https://desktop.github.com/
======
seba_dos1
Using Electron and not even making it truly multiplatform is, like, willfully
getting the worst of all worlds.

~~~
thefounder
What are the alternatives? Qt?

~~~
jacoblambda
Qt is probably the best alternative honestly and despite its shortcomings is
really a pleasure to develop in once you learn the ropes.

------
Rjevski
If you value RAM and battery life, consider giving Git Tower a try:
[https://www.git-tower.com/](https://www.git-tower.com/)

------
trevyn
Huh? It’s been on Electron for a year and went 1.0 in September:
[https://blog.github.com/2018-05-02-everyones-moving-to-
githu...](https://blog.github.com/2018-05-02-everyones-moving-to-github-
desktop/)

------
jake1317
The new GitHub Desktop experience, now uses 5x more ram!

------
rubidium
I was waiting for a better interface, but it took too long so I choose
GitKraken. It's been great and won't even bother looking.

------
pault
Is there something new here? Hasn't the electron desktop client been around
for a while now?

